# Boston PBS TV



## 120208 (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi CB-
Long time reader, but my first post.
I'm the in-house lighting director at the WGBH-TV studios in Boston.
Brand new building, but limited money for new shows & sets.
I'd like to get experience with movers, but can't find the budget $$!
Here's a link to a photo gallery: .Mac Web Gallery
THANKS!
-Phil


----------



## derekleffew (Jul 15, 2008)

Welcome, Phil. I loved watching _Zoom_ from 1972-1978. 0-2-1-3-4! I'm guessing that was before your time...but anyway. Good to have a TV person here on CB. If you had Moving Lights, what would you do with them in your studios?


----------



## gafftaper (Jul 16, 2008)

Welcome to the Booth do stay a while. There is a lot of great information in the archives so get to know the search function. 

I too was an avid Zoom watcher as a kid!


----------



## Van (Jul 16, 2008)

derekleffew said:


> Welcome, Phil. I loved watching _Zoom_ from 1972-1978. 0-2-1-3-4! I'm guessing that was before your time...but anyway. Good to have a TV person here on CB. If you had Moving Lights, what would you do with them in your studios?


 

gafftaper said:


> Welcome to the Booth do stay a while. There is a lot of great information in the archives so get to know the search function.
> 
> I too was an avid Zoom watcher as a kid!


 
That's;
Zoom 
z 
Double O 
M
Box 354
Boston Mass
02134
Send it to Zoom

Hubbi Frebind ! 
Ok I'll stop!.
Good to have TV folks here. and I do mean television, < I've had suspicions about Derek for a while now>.


----------



## gafftaper (Jul 17, 2008)

Van said:


> Hubbi Frebind !



OHH!!! I had completely forgotten about that. I worked so hard to learn how to do the crazy zoom secret language. Must have driven my parents insane!


----------

